# super swamper boggers on Kubota?



## 7 point (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a Kubota L3300 2wd it has 41x1400-20 turf tires I have looked and looked for a r4 tire for my wheels I cant find any I found that super swamper makes a 42.5x13.50-20 bogger any one know if this would be a good tire for a tractor?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 27, 2016)

What is your terrain like? What are your expectations of 'a good tire'?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 27, 2016)

I know theyre some digging son of a guns on a vehicle.  A true mud tire.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 28, 2016)

Weight capacity would be my only concern
But they should keep you from getting stuck


----------



## sea trout (Oct 28, 2016)

7 point said:


> I have a Kubota L3300 2wd it has 41x1400-20 turf tires I have looked and looked for a r4 tire for my wheels I cant find any I found that super swamper makes a 42.5x13.50-20 bogger any one know if this would be a good tire for a tractor?



PLEASE update us with a picture if you do this!!


----------



## 7 point (Oct 28, 2016)

GoldDot40 said:


> What is your terrain like? What are your expectations of 'a good tire'?



my terrain can be muddy at times.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 28, 2016)

sea trout said:


> PLEASE update us with a picture if you do this!!



I will


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 31, 2016)

Have you thought about putting 12.4" X 24" R1 tires and rims in stead of trying to find tires to fit your rims?  

You could always swap out the whole rim /tire combo(when needed) fairly quick ...


----------



## mojomo (Nov 2, 2016)

T
here are 4 listings on ebay for that size right now.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 2, 2016)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Have you thought about putting 12.4" X 24" R1 tires and rims in stead of trying to find tires to fit your rims?
> 
> You could always swap out the whole rim /tire combo(when needed) fairly quick ...[/QUI I have been looking for used 24'' wheels but couldn't find any that's when I thought about the boggers.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 2, 2016)

I would worry about sidewalls. Might work good though?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 4, 2016)

They are tuff but not as tough as a tractor tire.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 5, 2016)

just bought some 42''michelin military tires they came off a 2 1/2 ton 6x6 pics coming soon


----------



## 7 point (Nov 5, 2016)

Here they are.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Youll be happy with those.  A friend of mine actually runs them on his F250.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 5, 2016)

That'll do it


----------



## Manofstihl (Nov 6, 2016)

I sure wanted to see them bloggers on there. Man in wrens has 38 inch TSLs on a mini motorgrader.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 14, 2017)

I've got Boggers on the k5 st the hunt club. They'll dig new ditches if you let em. Those military tires look like they were made for the Kubota haha


----------

